# Food Critic



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Back to sharing my mini webcomics 
They say a pig can't be a food critic.....but Bacon is living the dream...:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Funny. Welcome back.


----------

